# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  طنش تعش تنتعش

## بياض الثلج

*المكتوب مبين من العنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

 ((هاي أنا ))

لكل منا همومه ، مشاكله ، أفراحه ، مصاعب ، سهولات بالدفع ، 
قدرة للتحمل ، عطاء بلا حدود ، وأخذ بدون مقابل  ، سرعة استجابة وعكسها ،

من هنا كان لي ولا بد من طرح (( طنش تعش تنتعش )) وحيث أنها أصبحت زاوية 

في حياة البعض يلجأ لها من باب الفراغ ربما ، العجز أحيانا ، الحظ كثيرا ..

طنش تعش تنتعش زاوية لكل أمر نمر به أطرحه مع كلام الأعضاء في كلام الناس ....

يسعدني تواجدكم هنا متى أردتم لنصل معا الى طنش تعش تنتعش 

* *محدثتكم >> بياض الثلج*

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

موضوع رائع 
يعطيكي العافيه على هالموضوع

من وين طلع معك هالحكي ؟؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> موضوع رائع 
> يعطيكي العافيه على هالموضوع
> 
> من وين طلع معك هالحكي ؟؟؟


طلع من طنش تعش تنتعش  :Db465236ff:  مهو شو أعمل لازم يطلع حكي معي 

وكرمالكم أكيد بطلع  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> طلع من طنش تعش تنتعش  مهو شو أعمل لازم يطلع حكي معي 
> 
> وكرمالكم أكيد بطلع


 
والله ما شاء الله عنك
يخزي العين عليكي  :Icon31:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
يسلمووووووووووووووو بياض 
وطنش يا عمري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> موضوع رائع 
> يعطيكي العافيه على هالموضوع
> 
> من وين طلع معك هالحكي ؟؟؟


الله لا يعطيك العافية حسد بياض 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

لا  أخفيكم احبتي :- كم ارهقني التفكير وأتعبتني الحيرة 

هناك شتان بين زائر أول وثان ومن منهم الصحيح حتى أتى الثالث

فأصبحت في دوامة لا أعرف الصواب منهم ، أتقنت الاصغاء لهم  رغم نهري لهم احيانا 

حتى وجدت أن لا بد لي أن ابحث عن حكيم ثالث قد يكون عجوز ليخبرني من أصدق ومن اكذب ، فكل منهم يصبح يقينا بداخلي فأي تناقض هذا ؟؟

أتعلمون احبتي ؟! زارتني فكرة جديدة قبل قليل تخبرني أن أبحث عن عجوز على النت ليخبرني الحقيقة والصدق ...

كل هذا جعلني أصل الى ((طنش تعش تنتعش ))

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
[align=center] 
أختي هنــــــــــاء

اليقين هو يقين قلبك .. ولو وجدت ألف عجوز

طنّش تعش تنتعش (زاوية انا بحاجتها )

شكرا 
[/align]
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> [align=center] 
> أختي هنــــــــــاء
> 
> اليقين هو يقين قلبك .. ولو وجدت ألف عجوز
> 
> طنّش تعش تنتعش (زاوية انا بحاجتها )
> 
> شكرا 
> ...


أخي الكريم .... ليس دائما يصدق يقين القلب  :Eh S(2): 

وعفوااااااا وبانتظار أن تحدثنا عن طنش تعش تنتعش من منظارك الخاص هدوووء :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بياض الثلج انتي المنافسه الوحيدة بالعضو المميز بس اشهد انك روعة ومواضيعك بتجنن

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بياض الثلج انتي المنافسه الوحيدة بالعضو المميز بس اشهد انك روعة ومواضيعك بتجنن


أخجلتم تواضعنا يا عمتو  :SnipeR (41): 

وطنش تعش تنتعش  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> أخجلتم تواضعنا يا عمتو 
> 
> وطنش تعش تنتعش


 
عمتو حلوة هاي مقبولة منك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

طنش تعش تنتعش

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  
 :SnipeR (9):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف ليش احيانا اواحد لازم يعصب

ويجيب لحالو الضغط والسكري وابصر شو الامراض الثانية 

وجعه راس على الفاضي 



خلينا دايما كول ونقول

طنت تعش تنتعش

----------


## nana hrahsheh

طنش تعش تنتعش
عندي امتحان English نهائي ولسه ما فتحته

----------


## The Gentle Man

> طنش تعش تنتعش
> عندي امتحان English نهائي ولسه ما فتحته


 
عشان هيك طنش تعش تنتعش

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


 احكيلك حرف طيب :Cry2: عشان نطنش ونعش وننتعش :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> احكيلك حرف طيبعشان نطنش ونعش وننتعش


(  :SnipeR (62):  ) لها معاني كثير يا ست بياض إن كنتِ لا تعلمين ، منها : 

1- انا قرات الموضوع 

2 - أنا أأيد كل ما ذكر بالموضوع 

3 - بدي ابين لصاحب الموضوع انه موضوعك حلو و يستحق القراءة و الشكر بس بنفس الوقت متعاجز اطبع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> (  ) لها معاني كثير يا ست بياض إن كنتِ لا تعلمين ، منها : 
> 
> 1- انا قرات الموضوع  
> 2 - أنا أأيد كل ما ذكر بالموضوع  
> 
> 3 - بدي ابين لصاحب الموضوع انه موضوعك حلو و يستحق القراءة و الشكر بس بنفس الوقت متعاجز اطبع


 
بعرف بعرف بعرف  :Db465236ff: 
بس هاد دليل انه بنطنش كثير عشان نعيش كثير ونتتعش أكثر :SnipeR (9): 

وهلا عمي ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

والله احلى نصيحة منك 
طنش تعش تنتعش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كان زمان يحكو *طنش تعش تنتعش ومن المدرسة تنكحش 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> والله احلى نصيحة منك 
> طنش تعش تنتعش


 أحلى طناشة لحلى عيشة لأكثر انتعاش للمتميزة :SnipeR (62): 

نورتِ :SnipeR (41):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]كان زمان يحكو *طنش تعش تنتعش ومن المدرسة تنكحش* [/align][align=center]
> [/align]


 
عجبتني تنكحش حلوة بس المهم ما حدا يكشحنا بل ننكحش لوحدنا :Db465236ff: 

هلا خالوووو.. :SnipeR (41):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كان عندي جمله وحاطه عنوان للمسنجر 
طنش تعش تنتعش واشرب بيبسي وما تدفعششش

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كان عندي جمله وحاطه عنوان للمسنجر 
> طنش تعش تنتعش واشرب بيبسي وما تدفعششش


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

*استيقظ صباحا وأنت سعيد
**يطلع النهار على البعض فيقول: صباح الخير يا دنيا.., بينما يقول البعض الآخر: ما هذا؟.. لماذا حل علينا النهار مرة أخرى بهذه السرعة؟
احذر من الأفكار السلبية التي يمكن أن تخطر على بالك صباحا حيث أنها من الممكن أن تبرمج يومك كله بالأحاسيس السلبية، وركز انتباهك على الأشياء الإيجابية، وابدأ يومك بنظرة سليمة تجاه الأشياء
*

*احتفظ بابتسامة جذابة على وجهك
**حتى إذا لم تكن شعر أنك تريد أن تبتسم فتظاهر بالابتسامة.. حيث إن العقل الباطن لا يستطيع أن يفرق بين الشيء الحقيقي والشيء غير الحقيقي، وعلى ذلك فمن الأفضل أن تقرر أن تبتسم باستمرار

*
*كن البادئ بالتحية والسلام
**هناك حديث شريف يقول "وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام"... فلا تنتظر الغير وابدأ أنت

*
*كن منصتا جيدا
**اعلم أن هذا ليس بالأمر السهل دائما، وربما يحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى تتعود على ذلك، فابدأ من الآن.. لا تقاطع أحدا أثناء حديثه.. وعليك بإظهار الاهتمام.. وكن منصتا جيدا

*
*خاطب الناس بأسمائهم
**أعتقد أن أسماءنا هي أجمل شيء تسمعه آذاننا فخاطب الناس بأسمائهم

*
*تعامل مع كل إنسان على أنه أهم شخص في الوجود
**ليس فقط إنك ستشعر بالسعادة نتيجة لذلك، ولكن سيكون لديك عدد أكبر من الأصدقاء يبادلونك نفس الشعور

*
*ابدأ بالمجاملة
**قم كل يوم بمجاملة ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل

*
*دوّن تواريخ ميلاد المحيطين بك
**بتدونيك لتواريخ ميلاد المحيطين بك يمكنك عمل مفاجأة تدخل السرور على قلوبهم بأن تتصل بهم أو أن تبعث لهم ببطاقات التهنئة وتتمنى لهم الصحة والسعادة

*
*قم بإعداد المفاجأة لشريك حياتك
**يمكنك تقديم هدية بسيطة أو بعض من الزهور من وقت الآخر، وربما يمكنك أن تقوم بعمل شيء بعينه مما يحوز إعجاب الطرف الآخر، وستجد أن هناك فرقا كبيرا في العلاقة الإيجابية بينكما

*
*ضم من تحبه إلى صدرك
**قالت فيرجينا ساتير الاختصاصية العالمية في حل مشاكل الأسرة: نحن نحتاج إلى 4 ضمات مملوءة بالحب للبقاء، و8 لصيانة كيان الأسرة، و12 ضمة للنمو.. فابدأ من اليوم باتباع ذلك يوميا وستندهش من قوة تأثير النتائج

*
*كن السبب في أن يبتسم أحد كل يوم
**ابعث رسالة شكر لطبيبك أو طبيب أسنانك أو حتى المختصص بإصلاح سيارتك

*
*كن دائم العطاء
**حدث أن أحد سائقي أتوبيسات الركاب في دينفر بأمريكا نظر في وجوه الركاب، ثم أوقف الأتوبيس ونزل منه، ثم عاد بعد عدة دقائق ومعه علبة من الحلوى وأعطى كل راكب قطعة منها. ولما أجرت معه إحدى الجرائد مقابلة صحفية بخصوص هذا النوع من الكرم والذي كان يبدو غير عادي، قال: أنا لم أقم بعمل شيء كي أجذب انتباه الصحف، ولكني رأيت الكآبة على وجوه الركاب في ذلك اليوم، فقررت أن أقوم بعمل شيء يسعدهم، فأنا أشعر بالسعادة عند العطاء، وما قمت به ليس إلا شيئا بسيطا في هذا الجانب.. فكن دائم العطاء
**
*
*سامح نفسك وسامح الآخرين
**إن الذات السلبية في الإنسان هي التي تغضب وتأخذ بالثأر وتعاقب بينما الطبيعة الحقيقية للإنسان هي النقاء وسماحة النفس والصفاء والتسامح مع الآخرين

*
*استعمل دائما كلمة: من فضلك.. وكلمة: شكرا
**هذه الكلمات البسيطة تؤدي إلى تنائج مدهشة.. فقم باتباع ذلك وسترى بنفسك.. ولابد أن تعرف أن نظرتك تجاه الأشياء هي من اختيارك أنت فقم بهذا الاختيار حتى تكون عندك نظرة سليمة وصحيحة تجاه كل شيء

* 
 

*من اليوم قم بمعاملة الآخرين بالطريقة التي تحب أن يعملوك بها
من اليوم ابتسم للآخرين كما تحب أن يبتسموا لك
من اليوم امدح الآخرين كما تحب أن يقوموا هم بمدحك
من اليوم أنصت للأخرين كما تحب أن ينصتوا إليك
من اليوم ساعد الآخرين كما تحب أن يساعدوك
بهذه الطريقة ستصل لأعلى مستوى من النجاح، وستكون في طريقك للسعادة بلا حدود
وتذكر دائما
عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك
عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل، عش بالحب، عش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياة*


عشان هيك بحكو 
طنش تعش تنتعش وما تحط شي بقلك ما بطلعش 
لانك راح ترسم السعاده على وجوه الاخرين

----------


## anoucha

طنش تعش تنتعش

----------


## بياض الثلج

*



ابدأ بالمجاملة
قم كل يوم بمجاملة ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل


**

جنتل بلاش منها هاي لأنه متفق بالاجماع انه المجاملة نوع من أنواع النفاق*

*



سامح نفسك وسامح الآخرين
إن الذات السلبية في الإنسان هي التي تغضب وتأخذ بالثأر وتعاقب بينما الطبيعة الحقيقية للإنسان هي النقاء وسماحة النفس والصفاء والتسامح مع الآخرين



*

*وهذه تصلح لأن تكون شعار طنش تعش تنتعش لأنها روعة وشعور لا يوصف بحروف


*

----------


## دموع الورد

طنش طنش طنش ...لحتى توقع فوق 10000مصيبه

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *جنتل بلاش منها هاي لأنه متفق بالاجماع انه المجاملة نوع من أنواع النفاق*
> 
> 
> 
> *وهذه تصلح لأن تكون شعار طنش تعش تنتعش لأنها روعة وشعور لا يوصف بحروف
> *


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

*خاطب الناس بأسمائهم
**أعتقد أن أسماءنا هي أجمل شيء تسمعه آذاننا فخاطب الناس بأسمائهم
والله هاي الشغلة مافيني ساويها لانو كلما اجي نادي وحدة باسمها الا وناديها باسم تاني
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *خاطب الناس بأسمائهم*
> *أعتقد أن أسماءنا هي أجمل شيء تسمعه آذاننا فخاطب الناس بأسمائهم*
> *والله هاي الشغلة مافيني ساويها لانو كلما اجي نادي وحدة باسمها الا وناديها باسم تاني*


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو بنادوكي بصراحه

----------


## anoucha

> شو بنادوكي بصراحه


بنادوني ازمة ههههههههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طنشي تعيشي تنتعشي ازمة  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## anoucha

> طنشي تعيشي تنتعشي ازمة


مرسي يا ورطة

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مرسي يا ورطة


ويلكموااااااااااا :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> ويلكموااااااااااا


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 

 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بحكيلك 
حبك وجع .............. يخلع نيعك ماشي 
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووو
عني خليني اعيش واموت على راحتي مش فاضية للحب ولا للزعل بدي اعيش حتى لو كان غصبن عن الدنيا

----------


## The Gentle Man

الي ما بحب ما بعرف يطنش 

عشان هيك بحكولك اذا تزاعلت انت والي بتحبو 
صير 

طنش تعش تنتعش عشان ما تعصب وتظلك رايق

----------


## بياض الثلج

تسلم ايدك يا جنتل مان 

وطنش تعش تنتعش 

ليكن شعارنا هكذا ليس معناه  اننا لا احساس ولا مشاعر لكن من أجل انفسنا التي أرهقتها الحياة 

 :7anoon:

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح

خلي الواحد يحب ويكمل بالحب
الحب مو كله زعل 

في ضحك وفي زعل 
بس الزعل بنقدر نعملو ضحك عن طريق طنش تعش تنتعش

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طنش  :SnipeR (63):  تعش  :Dance:  تنتعش  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

هاي الحياه ولا بلاش طنش  تعش  تنتعش

----------


## الامل

طنش تعش تنتعش . كلام صعب التطبيق لان كل شيءيعتمد على طبيعة البشر . لان الكثيرون لا يستطيعون ان يطنشوا وانا واحدة منهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

وبحب الناس الرايقه الي بتضحك على طول 

اما العالم المدايقه ده انا لا ماليش في دول 






وبحب الي مخليها على الله الي ما بحسبهاش 

ده العمر قصير ليه ولا ما نعشهاش



يعني بلغتنا ( طنش تعش تنتعش ) :SnipeR (63):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لقيتك بصحرا الشرق يا حياتي 

وطنش تنتعش

----------


## بياض الثلج

نعم أكرر 

طنش تعش تنتعش  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غبي .....................

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طنش تنتعش أحسن إشي حتى ما أكون غبي  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> طنش تنتعش أحسن إشي حتى ما أكون غبي


مش انت الغبي كلمة غبي بيتضحكني وفي موضوع عنها عشان هيك حطيت كلمة غبي حتى اضحك

----------


## بياض الثلج

أي واحد بحكي تطلعيش واحد بحكي اطلعي ومترديش ونفسه بحكي ردي عالكبير شي بزهق وبفرط الروح اللي ما عادت تتحمل شي 

فما النا غير 
طنش تعش تنتعش  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أجل


أُطنّش .. فأنتعش  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

دعوة للجميع من جديد 

طنش تعش تنتعش .... الدنيا ما بتسوى لحتى ما نعيشها زي ما بدنا :SnipeR (60):

----------


## غسان

_حلو التطنيش بمزاجي بس  ... مش دايما  حلو بس احيانا ضروري ...شكرا هناء_

----------


## بياض الثلج

> _حلو التطنيش بمزاجي بس ... مش دايما حلو بس احيانا ضروري ...شكرا هناء_


هو اكيد التطنيش بمزاجاتنا لكن القصد انه ما نطنش لحتى ما نخلي الامور تكون عائق في حياتنا ... والله انا جربت مرة اطنش موضوع بدون ما افكر فيه وزبط التطنيش 

بس اكيد مو دايما بزبط 

الله المستعان  :SnipeR (39): 
نورت يا أحمر :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هذه الايام مو زابط معي التطنيش 

شو اعمل :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

دعونا ندفن الراية البيضاء ولنقل بصوت مرتفع ((أطنش لأعش منتعش ))

وبلا هم بلا وجع قلب

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليش لما نحاول نطنش غصب عنا ما بنقدر 
ولازم نعصب ونضايق ونحزن وننخنق

يعني هلا انه نطنش بأيدنا ولا لأ

بحاول اطنش 
بس مش راضية تزبط معي

----------


## بياض الثلج

غسان حكاها التطنيش بكون بمزاج 

 :SnipeR (20):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بتعرفوا عم احاول اطنش وجع راسي مو عارفة 
وأنا اللي بحكيلكم طنش تعش تنتعش :Eh S(4): 

صباحكم خير بدون وجع راس :SnipeR (96):

----------


## The Gentle Man

التطنيش احيانا مش بأيدنا 


غصبن عنا ما بنقدر نطنش 

سلامات

----------


## 3oyon 3$8oha el7ozen

عنجد حكيك كتير صح
طنش تعش تنتعش 
بنحتاجها لكتير من المواقف الي لازم مانوقف عليها بحياتنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

وفعلا طنش تعش تنتعش

شو بدنا احلى من التطنيش


ما تحمل هم شي ولا تظل تفكر و تفكر و تفكر 


احلى شي التطنيش

----------


## بياض الثلج

الحمدلله ...

التطنيش أمر ايجابي كثيرا 
وربما علماء النفس وصفوه علاج للبعض  صدقا لا أعلم


ولذا سأعتبرها منذ اليوم نصيحة مني لكم فقط ((طنش تعش تنتعش تعش سعيدا)) :Bl (33):

----------


## بياض الثلج

فن التطنيش لمن أراد أن يعيش
للشيخ د. عائض القرني
قال أحد الصالحين: طنش تعش تنتعش، ومعنى ذلك أن لا تبالي بالحوادث والمنغصات، وقد سبق إلى ذلك زميلي وصديقي الدكتور أبو الطيب المتنبي، حيث يقول: 

فعشت ولا أبالي بالرزايا *** لأني ما انتفعت بأن أبالي
وأنت إذا ذهبت تدقق خلف كل جملة وتبحث عن كل مقولة قيلت فيك وتحاسب كل من أساء إليك، وترد على كل من هجاك، وتنتقم من كل مَنْ عاداك، فأحسن الله عزاءك في صحتك وراحتك ونومك ودينك واستقرار نفسك وهدوء بالك، وسوف تعيش ممزقاً قلقاً مكدراً، كاسف البال منغص العيش، كئيب المنظر سيئ الحال، عليك باستخدام منهج التطنيش، 
إذا تذكرت مآسي الماضي فطنش، إذا طرقت سمعك كلمة نابية فطنش، وإذا أساء لك مسيء فاعف وطنش، وإذا فاتك حظ من حظوظ الدنيا فطنش، لأن الحياة قصيرة لا تحتمل التنقير والتدقيق، بل عليك بمنهج القرآن: (خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ).
سبّ رجل أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه فقال أبو بكر: سبُّك يدخل معك قبرك ولن يدخل قبري ،إن الفعل القبيح والكلام السيئ والتصرف الدنيء يُدفن مع صاحبه في أكفانه ويرافقه في قبره ولن يُدفن معك ولن يدخل معك. 
قال العلامة عبد الرحمن بن سعدي: وأعلم أن الكلام الخبيث السيئ القبيح الذي قيل فيك يضر صاحبه ولن يضرك، فعليك أن تأخذ الأمور بهدوء وسهولة واطمئنان ولا تُقِم حروباً ضارية في نفسك فتخرج بالضغط والسكري وقرحة المعدة والجلطة ونزيف الدماء، 
لقد علمتنا الشريعة الإسلامية أن نواجه أهل الشر والمكروه والعدوان بالعفو بالتسامح والصبر الجميل الذي لا شكوى فيه، والهجر الجميل الذي لا أذى فيه، والصفح الجميل الذي لا عتب فيه،
إذا مررت بكلب ينبح فقل: سلاما، وإذا رماك شرير مارد بحجر فكن كالنخلة أرمه بتمرها، إن أفضل حل للمشكلة أن تنهيها من أول الطريق، لا تصعّد مع من أراد التصعيد، انزع الفتيل تخمد الفتنة، صب على النار ماءً لا زيتاً لتنطفئ من أول وهلة، ادفع بالتي هي أحسن وتصرف بالأجمل وأعمل الأفضل وسوف تكون النتيجة محسومة لصالحك؛ لأن الله مع الصابرين ويحب العافين عن الناس وينصر المظلومين.
إننا إذا فتحنا سجل المشكلات وديوان الأزمات ودفتر العداوات فسوف نحكم على أنفسنا بالإعدام، انغمس في عمل مثمر مفيد يشغلك عن الترهات والسفاهات والحماقات،
إذا رفع سفيهٌ صوته بشتمك فقل له: سلام عليكم ما عندنا وقت، إذا نقل لك غبي تافه كلاماً قبيحاً من شخص آخر فقل له: سلام عليكم ما سمعنا شيئاً،
إذا تذكرت أنه ينقصك مال أو عندك أزمة أو عليك دين فتذكر النعم العظيمة والكنوز الكبيرة التي عندك من فضل الله من سمعٍ وبصر وفؤاد وعافية وستر وأمن ودين وذرية وغير ذلكتجد أن الكفة تميل لصالحك، وأن المؤشر الأخضر يبشرك أن النتيجة تدل على أرباحك ونجاحك وفوزك، إن أفضل رد على النقّاد والحسّاد هي الأعمال الجليلة والصفات النبيلة والأخلاق الجميلة. 
أما المهاترات والسباب فهذا شأن كلاب الحارة، والله يقول في وصف النبلاء الأبرار: (وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ)، ونعود إلى أبا الطيب المتنبي ليقول لنا: لو كل كلب عوى ألقمته حجراً لأصبح الصخر مثقالاً بدينارِ فلو ذهبنا نرمي الكلاب إذا نبحتنا بحجارة فسوف يرتفع سعر الحجارة ولا نستطيع شراءها.

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجَاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ

----------

